# Chicken maths...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Happens every time...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now there is someone who understand chicken math.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I prefer Georgia math 2+2=22 birds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good thing I don't live in GA then.


----------

